# [RISOLTO]file vimrc dove si trova?

## KinG-InFeT

salve ragazzi una info...dove si trova il file .vimrc in gentoo? il file di configurazione per l'identazione ecc... dove lo trovo? non riesco a trovarlo sò che si trova in home ehmmm non cè :S

----------

## lucapost

```
cp /etc/vim/vimrc ~/.vimrc
```

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ah grazie ^_^

----------

## table

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> ah grazie ^_^

 

puoi usare anche un programma di ricerca come find o slocate

man find e man slocate per capire come funzionano   :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

è normale che non ci sia, sta all'utente crearselo se le impostazioni di default impostate dai dev non garbano

----------

## KinG-InFeT

avevo provato con find ma non lo avevo trovato x questo ho poi chiesto

----------

